# Everyone turning on Carlos?



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

What is going on here guys? Why are we all turning on Carlos? I mean seriously one fight and now we aren't going to buy any card he headlines? What he did was smart and frustrated the hell out of Diaz. I dont expect a fighter to fight with a bad game plan just so it can be exciting. Actualy I kind of enjoyed watching it. It wasn't exciting but I liked seeing technical aspect of striking. 

The guy had to implement a strategy to win and did so and now we hate him because he did what he had to inorder to win this fight?


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

He should have stood in front of Nick and slugged it out until 1 of them fell.....:thumb02:

I agree w/ you, I enjoyed the fight and thought it was an exciting fight. They will buy the ppvs, once they get over being butt-hurt.....:thumb02:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

it's not just this small community.... its the MMA community as a whole. They do not appreciate the fact that someone can win a championship like that. Go look at the fighters twitter accounts. More than 2/3s were saying they couldn't believe this shit (in other words).

these are the ppl that do this for a living, not internet fanboys. (no disrespect to anyone...i could be one of those fanboys too)


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

He does it for one fight for a fake belt, whats to say he won't continue doing this when the stakes are so high? problem is that even when GSP could finish his opponents, he puts on a beating and makes it exciting, thats why he continues to have big PPV buys. 

Just put it this way, if GSP came in there and used that EXACT same gameplan against Diaz, how much hate and flak would he get for doing it? 

My fake belt comment is nothing against Condit, I just hate the interim title. It makes no sense to me whats so ever, you either strip the current champ of his belt or fight for a #1 contender-ship, which this basically is, because you still have to fight for the real belt. 

Condit was a killer his whole life, suddenly the stakes are so high and he's a point fighter? guarantee you he lost more casual fans than he would of gained by engaging him more, and yet still incorporating a very similar gameplan.

Diaz can be beat, thats why he has those 8 losses on his record. I guarantee you none of his opponents in those 8 losses ran nearly this much when they beat him.

Daley was able to drop diaz, so his chin isn't exactly Rampage like. Condit does have power in his hands, yet he hardly threw any powerful headshot. He did make some amazing combos in round 3 or 4, can't remember, wish I saw more of that.

I'm no Diaz fanboy, I'm just telling it how I see it. I came into this fight completely neutral, my bias goes to GSP. 

GSP is going to kill Condit.

This was Condit's first chance to attract a very large fan base to him, being a "champion" has a certain prestige which draws in more fans, and in the end gets you more money from PPV. GSP became champion with a bang, lost the title and gained it again with a bang, thats how people remember you by, and thats where you get the massive fanbase from.

Look at all the champions in the UFC, this is probably the lamest way to achieve the "champion" title.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

chosenFEW said:


> it's not just this small community.... its the MMA community as a whole. They do not appreciate the fact that someone can win a championship like that. Go look at the fighters twitter accounts. More than 2/3s were saying they couldn't believe this shit (in other words).
> 
> these are the ppl that do this for a living, not internet fanboys. (no disrespect to anyone...i could be one of those fanboys too)


Yeah I know I am just speaking in general.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Spinninng back fists, flying knees, superman punches, and head kicks by the dozen. All high risk, high reward moves. What more do people want from the guy? Oh yeah they wanted him to lose and at the end of the day that not a strategy is what I believe most people's real problem is. 

But seriously how many times have we seen somebody who threw all those crazy ass strikes in one fight get labeled as suddenly boring? WTF people?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I believed in Condit and still do. He did the smart thing and refused to play Diaz's game.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Spinninng back fists, flying knees, superman punches, and head kicks by the dozen. All high risk, high reward moves. What more do people want from the guy? Oh yeah they wanted him to lose and at the end of the day that not a strategy is what I believe most people's real problem is.
> 
> But seriously how many times have we seen somebody who threw all those crazy ass strikes in one fight get labeled as suddenly boring? WTF people?


I hear ya, Its pretty sad so many so called "MMA fans" cant even understand what they actually paid good money to watch.. Its kind of amazing..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

People didn't get two guys fighting Nick Diaz's fight, Carlos Condit fought his fight imo, this guy is technical, mixes it up well, and is a scrapper so he didn't put Nick away okay...who has?

Seriously, who finishes Nick Diaz? He kicked Diaz right in the face and it did nothing to him, he tried to hit him with flying knees, he tried to hit him with spinning back fists, he landed good punches, Nick Diaz is a ******* machine when it comes to taking punishment.

The running comments and all this bullshit? Let's be real, that's just people angry that he didn't play the same game BJ Penn, Paul Daley, Cyborg and everyone else played, and what happens when you don't play Nick's game? You win.

I guarantee you in five months when everyone cools down and finds something else to bitch about or if Condit defends the belt and finishes, all of this will be a distant memory.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Spec0688 said:


> He does it for one fight for a fake belt, whats to say he won't continue doing this when the stakes are so high? problem is that even when GSP could finish his opponents, he puts on a beating and makes it exciting, thats why he continues to have big PPV buys.
> 
> Just put it this way, if GSP came in there and used that EXACT same gameplan against Diaz, how much hate and flak would he get for doing it?
> 
> ...


I will say it again, if real fighters are pissed b/c they felt Diaz won, that is 1 thing, if they are bitching b/c they are saying Condit was running while preventing getting caught w/ his back against the fence, then they are just embarrassing themselves. I guess Condit should have just stood in front of him and let him blast away.....

Yeah, Diaz has 8 losses but he has evolved quite a bit since the majority of those. Also, a lot of his losses came against wrestlers who took him down and laid on him for the majority of the fight, Condit doesnt have strong enough wrestling to do that.....


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Not turning on Condit- still laughing at the Diaz fans over this fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gameplans and tactics don't seem to be thought of too highly by today's "fans".

Most "MMA fans" seem to expect that all fighters will take the center of the Octagon and throw wild haymakers until someone falls. Which, as if it even needed saying, is ridiculous.

Condit implemented a gameplan that was the best suited to beat Nick Diaz, a fighter who is, for those who aren't aware, a very dangerous man to stand with, and he implemented it perfectly. What else should he have done? Stand in front of Diaz and let Diaz punish him all night long? Ask most "MMA fans" here on MMA Forum and that seems to be the answer you'd get.

The heat he's taking on some forums is absolutely absurd on every single level. Carlos Condit is a guy who has always looked to finish, and finish quickly. Now that he implemented a smart gameplan against a very dangerous opponent, many seem to think he's a "safe, boring, Greg Jackson" style fighter. I've even seen some say that Condit pulled a Kalib Starnes! Ri-damn-diculous.

Don't mean to insult anyone with the quotations around fans, it just really annoys me when a guy like Condit, who has only ever provided exciting fights, get crapped on by so many people for no reason at all.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

while yes he did technically win via the MMA points system, id say the majority of MMA fans are perhaps frustrated that Diaz came to Fight and came to finish his opponent, whilst they beleive condit came to play the points game (tag and run).....


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

oh its so technical!! omg the technique! oh yes, look at how condit took that angle on nick diaz!


lmao!!!


im guessing you guys like watching olympic boxing as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> while yes he did technically win via the MMA points system, id say the majority of MMA fans are perhaps frustrated that Diaz came to Fight and came to finish his opponent, whilst they beleive condit came to play the points game (tag and run).....


Diaz threw pawing low power punches, Condit threw flying knees and spinning back fists. Me thinks Condit was looking to place Mr. Diaz's head somewhere in about the third row.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those spinning backfists were done out of range and had no chance of connecting, I'd say a very large majority of them missed and didn't hit at all, I can say the same about those flying knees as well. 

I love how people write off my posts as a diaz fanboy, and call that a smart gameplan. Yet when GSP doesn't go into Shields guard with one eye, he gets criticized. 

Diaz has an over inflated record, he faced a bunch of average fighters during his time between leaving the UFC and coming back. Why do people make him out to be a larger than life fighter? 

People are blinded by either the fact that they love Condit, or just hate Diaz, and yet they call whoever has opinions on this fight has diaz fanboys....unbelievable.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Those spinning backfists were done out of range and had no chance of connecting, I'd say a very large majority of them missed and didn't hit at all, I can say the same about those flying knees as well.
> 
> I love how people write off my posts as a diaz fanboy, and call that a smart gameplan. Yet when GSP doesn't go into Shields guard with one eye, he gets criticized.
> 
> ...



I was actually going to place a vbookie bet on condit to win... I just couldn't remember my password and had to reset it. But it was too late.

I thought the media and press was taxing nick mentally.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

People are fuckin stupid. Condit fought smart, but was still quite aggressive, but because he didn't finish the unfinishable, or for the 25th time (out of 27), he's somehow a bitch? Any punk ass who would say such a thing would never say it to his face, and is exactly whats wrong with MMA fans.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not turning on him. I still like the guy. But I'm not gonna sit here and act like that was a good fight. It was terrible. The only time I was ever excited was when Diaz took his back in the last minute. That's it.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Squirrelfighter said:


> People are fuckin stupid. Condit fought smart, but was still quite aggressive, but because he didn't finish the unfinishable, or for the 25th time (out of 27), he's somehow a bitch? Any punk ass who would say such a thing would never say it to his face, and is exactly whats wrong with MMA fans.


Exactly, we're lucky to have our opinions though.....:thumb02:


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

lets get one thing straight, those spinning back fists and flying knees were just an attempt by condit to make it look like he was busy. just like the baby leg kicks.

i wouldnt be Suprised if Jackson had told him to throw some wild telegraphed back fists out of range just to make it look like he was looking for a knock out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> lets get one things straight, those spinning back fists and flying knees were just an attempt by condit to make it look like he was busy. just like the baby leg kicks.
> 
> i wouldnt be Suprised if Jackson had told him to throw some wild telegraphed back fists out of range just to make it look like he was looking for a knock out.


Because you know giving up your back in a telegraphed way is a great idea against a BJJ black belt. Thats how you play it safe,


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> lets get one things straight, *those spinning back fists and flying knees were just an attempt by condit to make it look like he was busy.* just like the baby leg kicks.
> 
> i wouldnt be Suprised if Jackson had t*old him to throw some wild telegraphed back fists out of range just to make it look like he was looking for a knock out.*


You are hopeless, no since to continue to respond to you, and yes I still have arguments so the usual "you have nothing else to say b/c there is nothing you can say" response is not needed.....:confused03:


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

Something I got to give respect to Condit for doing is staying calm when Diaz slapped him and started talking shit. I hate how people are giving Condit shit for sticking with his gameplan even if it was borning. He didnt fall into Diaz trap and started fighting Diaz fight. Look at Cowboy started to fight Nates fight and got his ass handed to him. Condit is smarter then that. If Nick slapped you in the face I bet you anything that you would just run in there and start swinging at him. I bet anyone who is turning on him willbe back when Condit knocks the shit out of someone in his next fight weather that be GSP,Kos,Sanchez,ellenberger, or even hendricks.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

If you thought this fight was exciting then you must like watching paint dry.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

fightfan76 said:


> You are hopeless, no since to continue to respond to you, and yes I still have arguments so the usual "you have nothing else to say b/c there is nothing you can say" response is not needed.....:confused03:



dude i dont know wtf your trying to say there. :confused05:


----------



## Hopperman (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

"let's get one thing straight" Carlos Condit out*SMARTED* Nick Diaz. And he made it look easy.:laugh:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

My opinion hasn't changed much towards Carlos, still a beast. The way I see it (being a Diaz fanboy as Ari likes to call me) is a credit to Diaz, and how dangerous Carlos/Jackson thought of him.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> dude i dont know wtf your trying to say there. :confused05:


Good, then this is a good stopping point.....:thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Diaz fans are just butt hurt that he isn't actually the best WW fighter...

Condit fought smart and Diaz couldn't figure out a way to get the win. Anyone that gets mad at Condit for winning is an idiot, they would have done the exact same thing with that amount of money, fame etc on the line...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The thing is watching the fight Diaz could have had opportunities when he should have been able to take Condit down, some of those spinning backfists are a clear example at one point Diaz grabs condit and instead of taking his back and trying to drag him down Diaz just kinda pushed him against the cage lets him go and try's come off swinging. Somebody else said it best Diaz has one plan to back Condit against the cage and showed a complete lack of ability to adapt.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

*Frankie Edgar vs BJ Penn*:

"Frankie Edgar! Running away from BJ, again! Damn that Greg Jackson!"

*Cheick Kongo in his last fight*:

"Cheick Kongo! Running from Matt Mitrione! Damn that Greg Jackson!"

*Fabricio Werdum in his last fight*:

"Fabricio Werdum! Running from Roy Nelson! Damn that Greg Jackson!"

Don't get me started on JBJ, Anderson Silva & others.

There are tons of fighters who use their reach and feet to fight technically as opposed to straight out brawling.

I don't see why Greg Jackson and Condit should be the only ones criticized for it. :confused02:


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

drey2k said:


> If you thought this fight was exciting then you must like watching paint dry.


We all have our opinions, I thought it was exciting to watch a very technical striking match instead of someone just stand in front of Nick and let him beat them to death.....:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Black_S15 said:


> lets get one thing straight, those spinning back fists and flying knees were just an attempt by condit to make it look like he was busy. just like the baby leg kicks.
> 
> i wouldnt be Suprised if Jackson had told him to throw some wild telegraphed back fists out of range just to make it look like he was looking for a knock out.


HAHAHAHAHAAH! That would be VERY stupid of Jackson... ANd he wouldnt be where is with that advice


And Toxic... I love your comments bro, 100% agree!


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

The days of every fighter coming to "throw down" every single fight are done in MMA. Condit was able to implement this circling gameplan because Diaz had no answer for it. Condit was being very predictable in the way he was fighting, but Diaz never adjusted to make things harder for Condit, he had 25 minutes to make Condit make a mistake, but he never managed to do it. Bisping tried the same thing on Hendo and Wanderlei and eventually got caught by both of those fighters. This fight just proved that Diaz has mediocre footwork and wrestling, so instead of improving on those areas, he would rather retire. 

MMA is a sport, this guys want to be able to walk away and not end up stuttering like James Toney. Diaz is a brawler just like Hendo, Rampage, Shogun among others; if you go toe to toe with this type of fighters, you will probably end up with your head down and ass up unconscious unless you have a granite chin like they do. 

I like smart fighters; once you get in a couple of exchanges and end up getting the worst of it, I sure hope that you rely on your other skills; range control, footwork, wrestling to win the fight. Diaz standing in the middle of the ring and taunting Condit like a moron is the same thing that Werdum was doing to Reem by sitting on his ass and trying to make him go to the floor with him. If you want to stand and bang, then get in range and use your footwork to keep the fight in the range you want it to be. If you want to use your JJ, then take your opponent down. You don't taunt your opponent to get him to do what you want and then cry about it if he doesn't. If you want your opponent to do something, then you force him to do it, and impose your will on them. 

Some of you guys seem to want the ring to be 4'x4', and to tie a collar to each fighter so that they can only be one foot away from each other.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It's the UFC's fault. They hyped the shit out of the fight and it didn't deliver as much as people wanted. Condit put on a good fight and won the only way he could. No need to blame him for anything.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't know what the controversy is all about.
If I cared enough, I would look up and find a picture of Diaz's busted up face at the end vs Condits barely bruised face and post it for all to see.

Counter Striking is a real fighting strategy and should not be penalized just because they fighter is intelligently moving backwards and sideways and using angles. That's called smart BTW.
A strike is a strike, it doesn't matter if you land it when you are backing up, or going forward it still counts. And thank God the judges were smart enough to realize it.

Diaz is just a dumb mook that plods forward with ticky tack punches and tries to win by outscoring on lame strikes. He fights like it's full contact sparring and just wants to outscore the other guy. I have about as much respect for that as I do for wrestler's that just lay on top of people to get victories. 

Condit had the perfect strategy to counter Diaz's pitter padder punches in bunches. Diaz lost a fight and now wants to quit. That's about what I would expect from someone with his lack of character. 

"If I don't win, I am taking my ball and going home" - What a fricken baby.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The only pic of Diaz's face I've seen was during his talk with Joe in the ring, and it was fairly banged up. (It's been posted here in the forums a few times already) Here's a pic of Condit at an after-party, with his wife. Any marks would only be getting worse at this point.










No biggie at all.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

You guys act like if marks after a fight proves who won. Diaz always looks banged up after a fight it proves nothing and about that gif on that head kick, what else can you show that condit actually committed to?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

f4rtknock3r said:


> You guys act like if marks after a fight proves who won. Diaz always looks banged up after a fight it proves nothing and about that gif on that head kick, what else can you show that condit actually committed to?


Find me anything Diaz did successfully, go ahead. I will be waiting.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Find me anything Diaz did successfully, go ahead. I will be waiting.


ummm 5th round. take down. took his back in an instant. continued to press for the finish.... he was very close to getting the RNC

the only thing condit did successfully in this fight was tag and run. kudos to him. him and greg Jackson formulated a plan to beat diaz and to beat the MMA scoring system.....

carlos condit did what he had to do and for that him and GJ are genius. but you really cant expect people not to be critical...


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

watch the fight again I remember seeing Diaz win the 1st and 2nd round easy with jabs and body shots. One more thing stop being so harsh on Diaz for his post fight speech, he was disgusted just like many others on how the fight went and how it was judged.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

f4rtknock3r said:


> watch the fight again I remember seeing Diaz win the 1st and 2nd round easy with jabs and body shots. One more thing stop being so harsh on Diaz for his post fight speech, he was disgusted just like many others on how the fight went and how it was judged.


He acted like a kid. He didn't take responsibility for his actions... again.

Instead of trying to figure out why he lost the fight, he throws a hissy fit, blames someone else for his loss, and claims to be done with the sport. A true champion learns from their losses. Diaz obviously can't.

Like I said earlier, he sounds like a kid who gets mad after losing a game, throws the game pieces across the room and says "I'm not playing anymore."

If you won't to contest the decision, I can understand that. But don't stand there and be pissed because someone else understands the scoring system better than you.

Also, if he wasn't able to change his game plan to win against a guy like Condit, there's no way in hell he could change his game plan to beat a guy like GSP.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Black_S15 said:


> *ummm 5th round. take down. took his back in an instant. continued to press for the finish.... he was very close to getting the RNC*
> 
> the only thing condit did successfully in this fight was tag and run. kudos to him. him and greg Jackson formulated a plan to beat diaz and to beat the MMA scoring system.....
> 
> carlos condit did what he had to do and for that him and GJ are genius. but you really cant expect people not to be critical...


He took Carlos's back for one and a half minute after being tagged repeatedly for the previous three and a half minutes then failed to get a sub. Well done Nick.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Also, if he wasn't able to change his game plan to win against a guy like Condit, there's no way in hell he could change his game plan to beat a guy like GSP.


Couln't have said it better myself. After the second round a smart fighter would have tried to take it to the ground and use his world class BJJ. Condit had a set gameplan and it wasn't to stand a trade Nick should have saw that. More important his corner should have cought it and told Nick to change it up so if anyone should be blamed for it, its them. Not the judges, not Condit, not the sport of


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

There are many threads about this. I just choose one to defend Carlos and Diaz performances.

I watched that fight and was really exited about it. I was amazed by combinations that Condit made, the way how he was able to escape from traps at the cage, the speed and conditioning Carlos displayed.

The important fact that needs to be mentioned here is that only BJ Penn in 1rd was competitive in striking game with Diaz. Every single opponent was destroyed on the feet by Diaz overwhelmed by his style. Condit was able to eliminate his game. 

People are so delutional about tag and run. These punches and kicks by Condit were solid not speed and no power. He was fast in those combos but has his feet planted and punched with power. Diaz just has chin out of this universe. BJ tagged him with power shots and he didnt react. Condit was punching and kicking him hard and was out before Diaz counter. 

People act like what Condit did was easy. No it was not. Not much fighters are able to do this. 

Condit has one of the best MMA record finish-wise and he dominated almost unfinishable guy and people are bitching. People who didnt find this fight entertaining are the ones who dont understand the game much.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Spinninng back fists, flying knees, superman punches, and head kicks by the dozen. All high risk, high reward moves. What more do people want from the guy? Oh yeah they wanted him to lose and at the end of the day that not a strategy is what I believe most people's real problem is.
> 
> But seriously how many times have we seen somebody who threw all those crazy ass strikes in one fight get labeled as suddenly boring? WTF people?


this



cdtcpl said:


> I believed in Condit and still do. He did the smart thing and refused to play Diaz's game.


this



TheLyotoLegion said:


> People didn't get two guys fighting Nick Diaz's fight, Carlos Condit fought his fight imo, this guy is technical, mixes it up well, and is a scrapper so he didn't put Nick away okay...who has?
> 
> Seriously, who finishes Nick Diaz? He kicked Diaz right in the face and it did nothing to him, he tried to hit him with flying knees, he tried to hit him with spinning back fists, he landed good punches, Nick Diaz is a ******* machine when it comes to taking punishment.
> 
> ...



& this


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought the fight was very exciting. I was going to come to this forum and make a post or thread about how the fight will go down as one of the most exciting technical fights in history. And then what i saw literally made my jaw drop. People are just MMA fans when people swing for the fences. When actual skill gets shown people dont understand it so they try to run it out of town. It has been a flaw in the human race for a very long time.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I was very excited to see this fight happen. I find both guys very exciting to watch. I expected Diaz to blast forward and put pressure on Condit. But Condit executed his 
gameplan perfectly and did not play Diaz game. I don't understand what everyone is nagging about. Whoever says this was a boring fight has to quit watching MMA right now. This was a typical technical striking match with Condit out striking/kicking Diaz who just kept following him and get countered all the time.

Instead of taunting Condit all the time, Diaz should've fought instead. It's his own fault he lost the fight. Condit did everthing he can to not get locked up against the cage and it was frustrating Diaz. All the people saying Diaz was robbed should be quiet. I admit it was close with round 1 & 2 being REALLY close and 3 & 4 for Condit & 5 for Diaz. Maybe the judges scored more on the strikes & kicks landed. Because that's what Condit did most. 
My personal opinion is Condit won fair and I'm no Diaz hater or whatsoever.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

People are idiots, that's why. Condit has finished 26 out of his 28 wins. It's not like Diaz did anything aside from trying to taunt Condit and talk smack. I think people here like Diaz because they are crybabies, so naturally they'd support the king of the MMA Crybabies.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

chosenFEW said:


> it's not just this small community.... its the MMA community as a whole. They do not appreciate the fact that someone can win a championship like that.



Thats how GSP wins all his title fights...but no one is turning on him. 

Condit did the same as GSP, he fought for points.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Only Nick Diaz fans are turning on Carlos, when Condit faces GSP, it will be like this never happened.



Steph05050 said:


> Thats how GSP wins all his title fights...but no one is turning on him.
> 
> Condit did the same as GSP, he fought for points.


I disagree, their is a noticeable amount as a whole who are frustrated with GSP right now, I could say that im one of them. Sticking and moving for 1 fight is alot different than Jon Fitching people for multiple fights.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Only Nick Diaz fans are turning on Carlos, when Condit faces GSP, it will be like this never happened.
> 
> 
> I disagree, their is a noticeable amount as a whole who are frustrated with GSP right now, I could say that im one of them.


Yes but isnt he one of the top draws for PPVs still? He is a smart technical fighter who no longer has exciting fights since he won the title.

There are some that play safe when they are in title fights in fear of losing but of course we all want to see the excitement but you cant really blame them like some MMA fans are doing.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea but I guess when your a long reigning champ with athletic ability that is usually head and shoulders above any opponent, peoples expectations on your performance are much higher.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> Yes but isnt he one of the top draws for PPVs still? He is a smart technical fighter who no longer has exciting fights since he won the title.
> 
> There are some that play safe when they are in title fights in fear of losing but of course we all want to see the excitement but you cant really blame them like some MMA fans are doing.


GSP still holds onto PPV buys because of what he did in his career, not because of how he is performing recently. How GSP won the title is a lot different to how Condit won his, and thats what people remember. When you win in dramatic fashion to win a belt, people will immediately jump on board, not to mention GSP has defended his title in dramatic fashion. 

A few decisions will hurt him, but not as much as what it hurt Condit on Saturday night. I think its safe to say that the casual fans will not be buying a PPV with him headlining a defense of a belt, and that is where a majority of PPV buys come from...casual fans.

You can say that true mma fans appreciate that gameplan, well those numbers make up very few in the big picture of things. Not to mention several of these true mma fans on here, stream and do not buy PPVs to begin with.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Spec0688 said:


> GSP still holds onto PPV buys because of what he did in his career, not because of how he is performing recently. How GSP won the title is a lot different to how Condit won his, and thats what people remember. When you win in dramatic fashion to win a belt, people will immediately jump on board, not to mention GSP has defended his title in dramatic fashion.
> 
> A few decisions will hurt him, but not as much as what it hurt Condit on Saturday night. I think its safe to say that the casual fans will not be buying a PPV with him headlining a defense of a belt, and that is where a majority of PPV buys come from...casual fans.
> 
> You can say that true mma fans appreciate that gameplan, well those numbers make up very few in the big picture of things. Not to mention several of these true mma fans on here, stream and do not buy PPVs to begin with.


The truth is GSP's PPVs do big numbers because he's very entertaining and extremely technical, everyone calls him a boring LNP fighter yet he's only used wrestling against Alves, Hardy, and Penn who he beat down so bad he didn't even get up off the stool for the fifth. GSP's least exciting fight was the Shields fight and that was because he was fighting with one eye for a good chunk of it.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Spinninng back fists, flying knees, superman punches, and head kicks by the dozen. All high risk, high reward moves. What more do people want from the guy? Oh yeah they wanted him to lose and at the end of the day that not a strategy is what I believe most people's real problem is.
> 
> But seriously how many times have we seen somebody who threw all those crazy ass strikes in one fight get labeled as suddenly boring? WTF people?


haha "spinnies"

I've never seen gayer spinning back fist in my life.

The fight was an embarrassment to the MMA community. I miss the Pride days.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> People are idiots, that's why. Condit has finished 26 out of his 28 wins. It's not like Diaz did anything aside from trying to taunt Condit and talk smack. I think people here like Diaz because they are crybabies, so naturally they'd support the king of the MMA Crybabies.


Pretty much this. I've never seen such idiocy and lunacy regarding the result of a fight. So many crybabies clinging onto an argument that holds no value whatsoever and completely denying fact. "but he was running! he was scared homie!" Strikes win fights, Diaz didn't land enough, Condit did. End of ******* discussion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AlexZ said:


> haha "spinnies"
> 
> I've never seen gayer spinning back fist in my life.
> 
> The fight was an embarrassment to the MMA community. I miss the Pride days.


Hahaha i don't agree with you but you reminded me of the post fight presser. They asked carlos what Nick was saying to him and if he responded.

he had to think for a moment to remember specifics then he said, " well, one time when I threw a spinning back fist he says *So, we're doing spinning shit now?* and I said yes, yes I am."



Doesn't have anything to do with anything


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Carlos did great!

I was rooting for Diaz and i think that he could have tried the ground game by the third or fourth round, it was obvious then that Carlos was taking the fight by points. Diaz was already slowing down and Carlos was landing way more strikes, octagon control isnt everything and besides the initial pressure Diaz had nothing on Carlos.

About the PPV numbers; well, I don't see Carlos winning GSP so it shouldn't affect the sells in anyway since GSP fans will buy the next one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlexZ said:


> haha "spinnies"
> 
> I've never seen gayer spinning back fist in my life.
> 
> The fight was an embarrassment to the MMA community. I miss the Pride days.


Couldn't disagree more the only embarrassment to the sport is the fact that there are still fans who don't understand that this is a sport. The opinion that Condit is somehow less of a man because he fought intelligently is the true embarrassment. The fact that people somehow think you need to stand in front of Diaz with your chin out to not be a coward is absurd and nothing but a black eye for the evolution of the sport.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Its all a load of shit. If one of the many hundreds of strikes he threw had wobbled Nick properly, he would've been all over it in a flash. Just because it didn't happen, he was apparently only fighting to win on points.

What was Nick Diaz doing exactly ? He threw far less strikes than Condit, and seemed content to be 'winning' by merely moving one foot forward in front of the other.

Condit is guilty of having a good game plan to beat a fighter who has beaten everyone he has faced in recent.

Diaz is guilty of not adjusting at all, and not leaving it all in the octagon. He'd have to be an idiot to think he was winning going into the last couple of rounds, but did he try and push it ? No.

'I won because I got more punches ( or words to that effect )* and a takedown*'

LOL, since when has anyone cited an actual individual takedown, over a five round fight, when trying to argue that they won ? Don't make me laugh.

I know Condit is in my sig, and Diaz isn't, but I probably like both of them the same. To be honest, I couldn't believe the reaction of a lot of folks on here, when I logged in.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Couldn't disagree more the only embarrassment to the sport is the fact that there are still fans who don't understand that this is a sport. The opinion that Condit is somehow less of a man because he fought intelligently is the true embarrassment. The fact that people somehow think you need to stand in front of Diaz with your chin out to not be a coward is absurd and nothing but a black eye for the evolution of the sport.


I see what the Diaz haters are saying and I do think that Condit's gameplan was smart but I'm just disappointed in what could have been fight of the year. Condit sold himself short.

Before the fight I thought Condit was actually dangerous and would bring the fight. Instead he turned it into a taekwondo point fight.


I apologize that there are still some fans that love epic battles such as:

Hendo v. Shogun
Griffen v. Bonnar 
Liddell v. Ortiz/Coutoure
Wandy v. Anyone 
Edgar v. Maynard
Pettis v. Bendo
Nick Diaz v. Gomi

I guess those days are over when you can become a champ by outpointing instead of fighting. :confused02:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

He put on a fantastic display of striking, kind of how Frankie Edgar out strikes against BJ Penn. He put up a great performance, its just sad that the Diaz butt hurt fans wanted him to stand and trade with him in the pocket. He stood with him and handedly beat him. People think Diaz has the best striking in MMA, well no not really. He out strikes against lesser guys for the most part. He fought Condit and didn't know what to do. 

Condit played a great strategy , so what if he didn't KO Diaz?He's not an easy guy to knock out , he went after Condit landed about 1-2 shots each exchange and Codit counted effectively and got out. I don't see why anyone in their right mind would want to stand up against the cage and strike. Anyone who believes Carlos should have fought that way are RETARDS and should stick to another sport.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlexZ said:


> I see what the Diaz haters are saying and I do think that Condit's gameplan was smart but I'm just disappointed in what could have been fight of the year. Condit sold himself short.
> 
> Before the fight I thought Condit was actually dangerous and would bring the fight. Instead he turned it into a taekwondo point fight.
> 
> ...


Give it up, Condit wasn't even point fighting he simply was taking Diaz's main weapon away from him. Condit looked for the finish but just never got an opportunity to finish the fight. One does not throw high risk high reward strikes to "point fight". It was a good fight the fact that your disappointed because you were expecting a Leonard Garcia performance from Condit or some kind of battle of wills is not relevant to Condits performance which was a great showing and further cemented him as one of the most dangerous strikers in the WW division. In fact it proves he is far more dangerous than Diaz IMO.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Big country was the aggressor, backing up werdum so I guess he won also???


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Ok people...think of this way...

You are Carlos Condit and your dream is to fight GSP and hold the UFC belt. In order to reach this goal you need to get past Nick Diaz. Would you stand in front of him and trade to risk having your dream shattered just so that the crowd cheers more or would you fight a smart, technical fight and get the win? 

As much as I'm sure Carlos loves his fans and wants to put on a good show I'm pretty certain he cares more about getting a title shot against GSP than pleasing a few keyboard warriors. 

Also, I love how some people actually said that they will never watch Carlos Condit fight again because of the way he fought against Diaz!! Ridiculous! Condit has never been in a boring fight. It sickens me how grotesquely selfish people are and instantly feel like they are owed one. If you really feel this way then you were never really a fan to begin with. The sport has evolved and these types of fights are going to happen.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

kc1983 said:


> Ok people...think of this way...
> 
> You are Carlos Condit and your dream is to fight GSP and hold the UFC belt. In order to reach this goal you need to get past Nick Diaz. Would you stand in front of him and trade to risk having your dream shattered just so that the crowd cheers more or would you fight a smart, technical fight and get the win?
> 
> ...


Exactly, that is why cards have a good number of fights on them. There is usually enough variety to appease the majority of the viewers. This particular card didn't have a back and fourth war in it, but I am sure others will. Wars like Hendo-Shogun are masterpieces, they will not happen in every card.

Diaz always comes to bang, and he did that for this fight, but he lost on points, big deal. I still enjoy watching Diaz fight and I hope he does not retire, but he lost this MMA sport match. 

Now I know that Condit is not a one trick pony, and is a cerebral fighter; this might help him win a title one day. 

I still think that GSP will beat both of this guys eventually and not have much trouble with either of them, but that is a different topic.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

locnott said:


> Big country was the aggressor, backing up werdum so I guess he won also???


Nelson was plodding forward in the JDS fight too, too bad that bastard dos Santos won on points.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> "We try to hit and not get hit. We have to fight on our terms. Not our opponents."


-Greg Jackson


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still surprised by the ignorance of the some the MMA community. I've already given too many long explanations, so I'm just going to put it like this.

1. Either Condit fights like a NBK, and gets outstruck like crazy.

2. Point fights, avoids Nick gameplan, and while not truly fighting to get the KO, still gets the win to fight GSP.

I'd be a dumb ass not to take option 2.

However, Nick is not wrong in the way he felt after the fight. Nick Diaz trained his ass off for this fight, fought the best that he could, and just so happened to have fought someone that didn't let him get in his head. He's so used to people letting him get in their head that when he fights someone that's smarter, he doesn't have a back-up plan. I still think that Nicks a good enough fighter to beat GSP. But when it comes to MMA, it's all about game plans, and while Cesar Gracie is a excellent trainer, his strategizing and game planning skills don't hold a candle to Greg Jackson.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Give it up, Condit wasn't even point fighting he simply was taking Diaz's main weapon away from him. Condit looked for the finish but just never got an opportunity to finish the fight. One does not throw high risk high reward strikes to "point fight". It was a good fight the fact that your disappointed because you were expecting a Leonard Garcia performance from Condit or some kind of battle of wills is not relevant to Condits performance which was a great showing and further cemented him as one of the most dangerous strikers in the WW division. In fact it proves he is far more dangerous than Diaz IMO.


You gotta be ******* kidding me. Go blow him already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Prove me wrong show me the big bad shots Diaz landed on Condit..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AlexZ said:


> You gotta be ******* kidding me. Go blow him already.


Calm down... Condit won. Its a reality you will have to accept sooner or later.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

People should ask Donald Cerrone how well playing into the Diaz game plan works out.

I was sure Cerrone was going to smash Nate but he did exactly what people are wishing Carlos did.:confused03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> People should ask Donald Cerrone how well playing into the Diaz game plan works out.
> 
> I was sure Cerrone was going to smash Nate but he did exactly what people are wishing Carlos did.:confused03:


To be honest if Cerroney followed Condits gameplan the fight would have been brutal for Nate Diaz. The kicks he was throwing were taking Nate right off his feet. If he threw those over and over again while avoiding the cage??? Holy cow... that fight would have been more amazing then Nick-Condit if you ask me. And i like Nick-Condit alot.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I "LOVE" how so many people with ZERO proffessional-fighting experience are shitting on one of the best fighters in the world, because he was smart enough to use a brilliant game plan and (almost) completely shut down his opponent - unbeaten for 4 years (6 years if you don't count the doctor stoppage against Noons).

People whose only fighting experience is playing World of Warcraft or Mortal Kombat are labeling the fighter with the best wins-finishing ratio in today's MMA as boring, scared, runner or a scam, for fighting an intelligent fight in a championship fight.

People with little to no knowledge of the current MMA rules, are accusing a fighter who's been fighting professionally for more than 10 years and who actually knows the current MMA rules, of avoiding the fight.

A fighter who won 2 KOTN and one FOTN awards in his last 3 fights and had an absolute brilliant fight before that against Ellenberger, is being trashtalked by people (men) -"wannabe badass-gangsters" - who are hiding behind a keyboard, while wearing a TAPOUT t-shirt...and with Justin Bieber playing in the background...



Gotta love it _______________


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man **** carlos condit, i have nothing against him but i really wanted to see diaz vs gsp ( even though gsp would have kicked his ass).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Nelson was plodding forward in the JDS fight too, too bad that bastard dos Santos won on points.


Well its obvious that JDS is also a coward then and should not be allowed 5 minutes if kicked in the groin since he obviously has no balls. We should just tie him to a stake along with Condit and we can burn the witches. This logic stuff is clearly the devils work.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> I'm still surprised by the ignorance of the some the MMA community. I've already given too many long explanations, so I'm just going to put it like this.
> 
> 1. Either Condit fights like a NBK, and gets outstruck like crazy.
> 
> ...


Yeah but that's not exciting. I mean how dare a fight chose a boring strategy so he can win the interum belt instead of an exciting on that would probably result in a loss. We should all hate him now. :confused05:


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Man **** carlos condit, i have nothing against him but i really wanted to see diaz vs gsp ( even though gsp would have kicked his ass).


Why can't this fight still happen? Both GSP and Diaz have many years left, they will meet up eventually as long as Diaz keeps winning fights. 

I think Diaz would have a really hard time against the wrestlers in the division, and he knows that he won't be able to put up a winning streak to earn another title shot, so he is being a cry baby about it. 

Heck, I would bet money on Kos/Fitch dry humping Diaz for three rounds if they happen to fight in the future.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

cookiefritas said:


> Why can't this fight still happen? Both GSP and Diaz have many years left, they will meet up eventually as long as Diaz keeps winning fights.
> 
> I think Diaz would have a really hard time against the wrestlers in the division, and he knows that he won't be able to put up a winning streak to earn another title shot, so he is being a cry baby about it.
> 
> Heck, I would bet money on Kos/Fitch dry humping Diaz for three rounds if they happen to fight in the future.


Because now is the right time...There is no one left for GSP, aside from condit/DIaz...out of those two DIaz vs GSP would have been epic and sold over 1 mill. 

Its like this the WW division has a bunch of guys that will make diaz retire because they don't fight and play a chess match.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Its like this the WW division has a bunch of guys that will make diaz retire because they don't fight and play a chess match.


Maybe it's time for Diaz to start learning game planning and wrestling then.

This isn't SF.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> Maybe it's time for Diaz to start learning game planning and wrestling then.
> 
> This isn't SF.


Yup, adapt or get left behind, simple as that. Unless you're a ridiculously gifted fighter like Jon Jones or Anderson Silva, you cannot consistently succeed at the top levels without using a good strategy & gameplan.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> while yes he did technically win via the MMA points system, id say the majority of MMA fans are perhaps frustrated that Diaz came to Fight and came to finish his opponent, whilst they beleive condit came to play the points game (tag and run).....


That's pretty much it. It is called a "fight" after all.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What intrigues me is that this is the first fight ever where I saw a finisher circle against a lanky counter puncher. But that was the right game plan cuz every other solid striker got demolished; Daley, Cyborg, Zaromskis, KJ Noons, and even BJ Penn. 

Nick T-1000 Diaz


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Never read all 9 pages...

My thoughts are that 90% of 'fans' only care about seeing Barboza 'highlight' reel KOs, or Frank Mir snapping arms. My thoughts are that half the things I read on this forum make me think fans are more bi-polar than WWE fans. Carlos knocks out Hardy and Kim in brutal fashion, and people are riding him like he's a god, then he has 1 conservative fight and people are screaming bloody murder. It's fu*king hilarious really.

The minute the fight becomes "technical" forums fly with posts of "boring", "not fighting to win - fighting not to lose", etc, etc.

Personally I enjoyed seeing loud-mouth Diaz so frusterated. Condit came in with a plan, stuck to it and clearly frusterated Diaz. 

It would be tough to watch GSP (or any champ) lose a real title in this fashion (a conservately fought, 3 round to 2 victory), but fighters should be prepared to see this gameplan and respond appropriately. Typically when Dana say's "never leave it in the hands of the judges" I think it's a cop out (for poor judging), but I think in a case like this it is fitting. The judges got the decision right 3 rounds to 2, so Diaz can only look at himself for not finishing Condit.

If Diaz only planned on Condit to stand in the pocket and trade then that's his own dumb fault for not planning appropiately. His camp should have prepared him for a conservative fight, or atleast how to react if that's how the fight unraveled. I.e - go for takedowns, GnP for 2-3 rounds and force Carlos to push the pace. If Diaz came out and won rounds 1-2, or 1,2 and 3 on points, Carlos wouldn't be able to fight as conservative in the later rounds.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Also, Condit has 28 fights, with 26 finishes. 13 KOs, 13 submissions. The guy obviously wants to finish fights. He has only 2 decision victories, with the other being against Ellenberger - both decisions against top competetion.

Is there anyone with close to that number of fights, who finishes that consistently - 92.8%?

It all just adds to my bi-polar theroy. Fans could care less about your career, it's all about "what have you done for me recently" (i.e. your last fight).


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> What intrigues me is that this is the first fight ever where I saw a finisher circle against a lanky counter puncher. But that was the right game plan cuz every other solid striker got demolished; Daley, Cyborg, Zaromskis, KJ Noons, and even BJ Penn.
> 
> Nick T-1000 Diaz


Shogun vs. Machida?

Their first fight was almost the same. Technical 5 round fight with a lot of movement and not many clean strikes. Only people complained about in that fight was the decision.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

chosenFEW said:


> it's not just this small community.... its the MMA community as a whole. They do not appreciate the fact that someone can win a championship like that. Go look at the fighters twitter accounts. More than 2/3s were saying they couldn't believe this shit (in other words).
> 
> these are the ppl that do this for a living, not internet fanboys. (no disrespect to anyone...i could be one of those fanboys too)


I don't follow anyone's "tweets" so I'm not well versed in what their scuttlebutt may be. However I would be curious to know if any of the fighters dissing the fight were in fact champs themselves. If they are saying they can't believe this shit, and he should have just banged it out with Diaz, then I'd like to know how that strategy is working for them in their quest for the belt? Or are they not trying to be champs but instead just exciting fighters? 

Leonard Garcia is one of the most exciting fighters you'll ever watch....but he'll never have a belt. If my career was fighting, I'd be trying to get the belt by using smart gameplanning. Just like Carlos did.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MLD said:


> I don't follow anyone's "tweets" so I'm not well versed in what their scuttlebutt may be. However I would be curious to know if any of the fighters dissing the fight were in fact champs themselves. If they are saying they can't believe this shit, and he should have just banged it out with Diaz, then I'd like to know how that strategy is working for them in their quest for the belt? Or are they not trying to be champs but instead just exciting fighters?
> 
> Leonard Garcia is one of the most exciting fighters you'll ever watch....but he'll never have a belt. If my career was fighting, I'd be trying to get the belt by using smart gameplanning. Just like Carlos did.


Royce Gracie was a champ. He thinks Diaz won.
He's asking "why do you even get inside the octogon, if you're gonna run away from the fight the all time?".


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the main reason so many people are butthurt (and that's what it is, they're butthurt and aren't looking at the fight analytically), is because not only was this main event billed as a brawl for it all, it was believable. I don't think there was an MMA fan/fighter/pundit who didn't expect Condit and Diaz to meet in the middle and punch each other till the other fell down and didn't get up. 

Instead we got a technical display by one fighter, and s flatfooted brawl from the other. Just as we've seen over and over technique trumped brawling. And don't get me wrong, I liked the fight. But I'm a Condit fan. Not a Condit brawling fan. 

People who say Condit fought to not lose, and win on points, clearly are as forgetful as they are butthurt, you don't throw head kicks, spinning back elbows/fists, or flying knees if you aren't trying to finish. The only difference is he fought in control rather than betting everything on one swing of the fist and try to finish with every single strike.

I had Condit 3-2. Octogon control is only part of the puzzle. Additionally, walking forward and pawing with punches (and missing) =/= aggression, attacking/pressure = aggression. Diaz was massively outstruck and in the championship rounds spent as much time backing up as he did moving forward. Furthermore, Condit utilized angles and footwork, stuffed Diaz's takedowns 2/3 and escaped the clinch repeatedly and with seeming ease.

I have a hard time believing anyone actually had Diaz winning while looking at the fight objectively. Its silly to think the guy who chopped the other guy's legs, landed almost as many punches, and did more damage, somehow lost to the guy who walked forward more often.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> Shogun vs. Machida?
> 
> Their first fight was almost the same. Technical 5 round fight with a lot of movement and not many clean strikes. Only people complained about in that fight was the decision.


Oh yah very good one. Actually had money on Machida and at the end of the fight I gave my money to my two friends thinking I lost then the decision was for Machida...haha! It was close, Shogun got his win the second time around. 

Still interesting to see a strong finisher(s) do that though. Goes to show how tough Diaz is mentally...he's like a wolverine or a honey badger...haha. He doesn't care, charges in and engages...lolz! 

I for one wanted to see Condit engage more, but you know what it was a very tactical fight. One that probably drew the ire of many including other trainers (Duke Roufous, fighters, fans, etc.) Not a big deal. I'll tell you who will happily engage...Thiago Alves. 

Nick Diaz vs Kos
Nick Diaz vs Diego Sanchez II
Nick Diaz vs The Pitbull

I think GSP may surprise everyone and state that he would rather fight Diaz (warm up) then go for Condit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Royce Gracie was a champ. He thinks Diaz won.
> He's asking "why do you even get inside the octogon, if you're gonna run away from the fight the all time?".


No. Just no.

There's a difference between running away from a fight and not fighting someone elses fight. Why didn't Diaz want to bang in the middle of the cage? Oh yeah, because he was losing those exchanges. You can blame him for avoiding a brawl just as much as Condit.

Why did Condit land more strikes if he was running away from a fight? You make no sense.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I finally got to watch the fight last night and I intentionally turned the sound off. I seen it as Diaz winning 3 rounds. I also seen that if Condit feels that if his best chance to win the fight was to avoid contact and continuously move away from Diaz then he doesnt stand a chance in hell against GSP. Its just my opinion but if Condit is the WW champ, if I were him I wouldnt be too happy about how I got it. How many champs stay champions with that style???


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I think the main reason so many people are butthurt (and that's what it is, they're butthurt and aren't looking at the fight analytically), is because not only was this main event billed as a brawl for it all, it was believable. I don't think there was an MMA fan/fighter/pundit who didn't expect Condit and Diaz to meet in the middle and punch each other till the other fell down and didn't get up.
> 
> Instead we got a technical display by one fighter, and s flatfooted brawl from the other. Just as we've seen over and over technique trumped brawling. And don't get me wrong, I liked the fight. But I'm a Condit fan. Not a Condit brawling fan.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

2zwudz said:


> I finally got to watch the fight last night and I intentionally turned the sound off. I seen it as Diaz winning 3 rounds. I also seen that if Condit feels that if his best chance to win the fight was to avoid contact and continuously move away from Diaz then he doesnt stand a chance in hell against GSP. Its just my opinion but if Condit is the WW champ, if I were him I wouldnt be too happy about how I got it. How many champs stay champions with that style???


How many champions stay champions, by not fighting into their opponents strengths? Well GSP has been the champ for an awfully long time, hasn't he?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I think the main reason so many people are butthurt (and that's what it is, they're butthurt and aren't looking at the fight analytically), is because not only was this main event billed as a brawl for it all, it was believable. I don't think there was an MMA fan/fighter/pundit who didn't expect Condit and Diaz to meet in the middle and punch each other till the other fell down and didn't get up.
> 
> Instead we got a technical display by one fighter, and s flatfooted brawl from the other. Just as we've seen over and over technique trumped brawling. And don't get me wrong, I liked the fight. But I'm a Condit fan. Not a Condit brawling fan.
> 
> ...


Had to be re-quoted.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

